# Puppy Onesie



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

So I have scheduled Enzo to be neutered on January 27th and I remember a lot of you saying how you used baby onesies after surgeries so while we were out last night at Target I came across a set that was too cute to pass up. The bf still thinks I'm bsing about using them after the surgery, he thinks I just wanted an excuse to buy baby clothes and dress Enzo up. Of course I tried it on Enzo as soon as I go home. My question is about the tail hole... Do I need to cut a hole? I just left the middle button undone with his tail hanging out. What do you all think? Is it uncomfortable for him this way? He didn't seem to mind.










And another pic...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, good luck with your babies surgery. I used baby onsies, and did cut a whole in the back for the tail. You want to make sure that when you snap them shut, it's a comfortable fit. Some people used them, some people opted for this special cone (not sure what that exactly is, but I think there babies did well). If I remember correctly (and I am going by memory, I beleive I put it on them backwards, and cut the opening for the tail in the front. But in either case, yes I cut a circle out for their tail.

For the first 3 days, periodically, when I knew it would be potty time for them, I would unsnapp them, and they would go potty. After that, I just rolled it up to their belly. I only did that, so they still realized they had it on, and it really did help in keeping them away from their inscision. And they were very comfortable in it. My little Ana will be getting done soon, and I will be doing the same thing. It worked perfectly for me. i hope this helps. (Oh and he does look so cute .


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I just stuck their tails through the middle snap like you've done. As long as it isn't too tight, it is fine.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I would think either way would be perfectly fine - as long as he is safe and comfy ♥. Bella's surgery is scheduled for Jan. 11th, so both of our babies will having a heck of a month lol! BTW, Enzo looks too darn cute in these pics


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

*Onesies!!!*

Hi Amanda

JoJo was neutered In October and I decided to put him in the onesie. I cut a little hole for his tail and wow he looked so cute. The only thing with them is that they matt up terribly in them especially if they have long hair. I was so shocked at the state of JoJo after only two days :w00t: so took them off him. He was more traumatised over the constent brushing and combing the knots out, in the end I just had him cut. They are a great idea but please be careful as he wont want to be brushed much anyway as he will be sore and sensitive. 

I did buy a soft cone which was much better than the one the vet supplies you with. Three days after the op I didn't bother with the soft cone either because he didn't like it on. I just kept a close eye on him. I was really lucky he really didn't bother much but some dogs lick away at the irritation. 

I hope everything goes well with the op.

Brenda x x


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

I used a onesie, I got the preemie size from Baby's R Us. On some of them I cut a hole, since it almost seemed like putting Misto's tail through where the middle snap is was pushing her tail down.

After about 2 weeks, once the incision wasn't bloody and swollen anymore, I actually started using that medical tape that doesn't stick to skin or hair but sticks to itself. For about a month after the surgery she still wanted to itch or lick the incision, so I kept the tape wrapped 4-5 times across her whole tummy. I got it at walgreens, and it stayed in place the whole day-- and didn't get stuck to anything. I replaced it every morning.

The tape is good because then you only need to worry about mats on that localized area-- and I bet like Misto, Enzo won't even notice it.

I couldn't subject Misto to a cone. All she wants to do is sleep under a blanket and a cone wouldn't have worked for us..


----------

